# Pictures of betzy



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

:innocent:
pics of Betzy as she gets older... shes now 3 years old. i love her, shes a little character


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a little beauty!


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

i wish there was an option of posting up to 100 pics 

HERES MORE


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL--LOVE the one in front of Obama's pic!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pictures. :wub::wub::wub: I love the little Tree Hugger shirt and the different hairstyles Betzy has had. And it looks like pres. Obama is holding her. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Very cute.
BTW was the Betzy on the Saw Mill River Parkway in the car shot??


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

lol thanks  i found like 6 picture rolls and i took them to get developed and the was a life size cardboard of abama so i had to take the pic  at least betzy has a pic of obama now


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

omg YES saw mill


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Love them. She gets even cuter with age!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Love your pics and love your Betzy-she's adorable!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg thanks for sharing she is precious , loooove her n her outfit n sleeping on her back,, too cute


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jimenezb88 said:


> omg YES saw mill


 Okay, sometimes I scare myself. :w00t: It reminded me of the part of the road just before the Cross County. We have to get all of our NYC Maltese together in the fall when the weather is cooler.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Betzy is soooooooooooooo cute. Love the one in the 1st post of her sleeping.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

little Betzy gets around LOL I love the sleepy ones, the one in your lap (in the T shirt -adorable) and hanging out with Obama - so funny.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She is adorable.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love all the pics........so cute ! Hair in the wind :wub: All of them were so precious !


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I love love love all the pictures of Betzy! I too love the Tree Hugger t-shirt. Betzy looks so much like my little Bibu in some pictures that I had to take a second look to make sure it wasn't him!!! :HistericalSmiley: Especially this one:


Don't you SM members think she looks like the female version of Bibu (in my signature pic)? :w00t:


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG yes i would love that, a little nyc maltese group get together


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the cute comments  betzy is really spoiled


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

bibu said:


> i love love love all the pictures of betzy! I too love the tree hugger t-shirt. Betzy looks so much like my little bibu in some pictures that i had to take a second look to make sure it wasn't him!!! :histericalsmiley: Especially this one:
> 
> 
> don't you sm members think she looks like the female version of bibu (in my signature pic)? :w00t:


omg they look the same :0 :d wow..!!! Betzy did have a little brother :/ :?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

jimenezb88 said:


> omg they look the same :0 :d wow..!!! Betzy did have a little brother :/ :?


Where did you get Betzy? Bibu came from a litter of two in Italy, him and his little sister. They may well be related!


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Great pics. Beautiful pup!


----------



## jimenezb88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Bibu said:


> Where did you get Betzy? Bibu came from a litter of two in Italy, him and his little sister. They may well be related!


Betzy came from cali, she also is from a litter of 2


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Betzy is cute~~~ love the photos :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Adorable!!! My favorites are the ones that look like Bibu too! I just love that cut.


----------

